# Brandungsangeln und Angeln vom Boot aus?!



## msp (30. Januar 2012)

hi!

ich bin ja totaler newbie beim angeln und habe leider noch gar keine ahnung. ´jetzt lese ich hier schon ein paar tage, weil ich nebenbei meinen sommerurlaub plane.
der wird stattfinden an der ostsee in kalifornien. da möchte ich natürlich auch mal ein bißchen angeln!
dazu habe ich fünf bis zehn fragen:

welche rute und welche rolle würdet ihr empfehlen? ich bin wie gesagt einsteiger und hätte gerne die genaue bezeichnung, damit ich danach auch suchen kann. 

kann ich meine brandungsangel dann auch fürs bootsangeln nehmen, oder braucht man da komplett anderes gerät?
und wenn ja, was braucht man dafür, oder kann man das an bord der kutter wohl auch leihen?

ich bin sicherlich nur einmal im jahr an der küste, deswegen würde ich auch nicht unbedingt unendlich viel geld ausgeben wollen für das gerät. sagen wir mal so bis 170,-- für rute und rolle. gibt es da was für?

welche köder etc. sollte ich kaufen? vorfächer, schnur, wirbel?

wo kann man in der gegend am besten angeln und wo kann man mit nem boot zum angeln rausfahren?

wie gesagt, ich bin totaler newbie und benötige eure hilfe!

ich danke euch!

gruß

markus


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Angeln vom Boot aus?!*

mahlzeit also ich würde rolle daiwa emkast 5500 die kostet so um die 70 euro und is top 

rutte ebenfals daiwa versuch ma die neue windcarst s surf ich sach perfekte anfenger rutte nicht sun wabelstock aber auch nicht zu hart kostet 100 dis 120 euro immer 4,20m

schnur nehme ma keulenschnur verjüngt 0,30 0,60 220m die ersten 20m sind 0,60 die den wurf federt und der rest 0,30 

köber wattwürmer oder seeringelwurm wattwurm 23 cent das stück seeringel nach gram 

wirbel nim die von dieter eisele die sind gut nehme ich auch schon seit jahren

vorfecher las dich im fachhandel beraten ich binde selber aber ich glaube es lont sich nicht für dich oder?

blei da muste kukern mit was du am besten werfen kanst nim auf jeden fall ales mit von 100g bis 250g natürlich auch kralenbleie 


gruss tom


----------



## Ein_Angler (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Angeln vom Boot aus?!*

Eine Angel würde ich nicht unbedingt versuchen zu überführen, wenn die nicht in den Koffer passt, kann ganz schön teuer werden. Und eine gute Rolle bekommst du dort bestimmt auch für gutes Geld.

Ausserdem musst du beachten, daß wenn du auf kalifornischen Boden bist, eine Erlaubniss brauchst. Wenn du aber von Molen angelst, dann kannst du ohne Erlaubniss angeln, weil das nicht auf Kalifornischer Erde passiert. 

Wo an der Ostküste bist du den genau? In und um San Francisco gibt es ein paar nette Angelgeschäfte.

Du kannst auch online bestellen, und dir das ins Hotel oder wo auch immer schicken lassen. 

Die Emcast z.B. kostet bei BassPro nur 70$, was ~55€ sind, für ~70€ gibts dann schon die Emcast plus.


----------



## Buttfänger (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Angeln vom Boot aus?!*

|kopfkratEr meint Doch KALIFORNIEN an der QSTSEE bei KIEL!!!!#q


----------



## msp (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Angeln vom Boot aus?!*



Buttfänger schrieb:


> |kopfkratEr meint Doch KALIFORNIEN an der QSTSEE bei KIEL!!!!#q


 
hi!

das ist richtig!
das hat er überlesen! ist doch kein problem!


gruß

markus


----------



## Multe (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Angeln vom Boot aus?!*

Da liegt auch noch BRASILIEN.


----------



## Multe (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Angeln vom Boot aus?!*

Hier hast du eine Adresse von den Angelkuttern in der Gegend
http://www.hobby-angeln.com/adressen_angelkutter2.php


----------



## msp (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Angeln vom Boot aus?!*

danke schon einmal für die antworten!

habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden mit der rute und der rolle? die kann ich fürs bootsangeln und fürs brandungsangeln verwenden!?

für weitere tipps bin ich dankbar!

vielleicht kommt ja ein dort oben einheimischer mal mit mir mit, um mir ein bißchen was zu zeigen und zu erklären!

danke

gruß
markus


----------



## degl (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Angeln vom Boot aus?!*



msp schrieb:


> danke schon einmal für die antworten!
> 
> habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden mit der rute und der rolle? die kann ich fürs bootsangeln und fürs brandungsangeln verwenden!?
> 
> ...



Eher nicht, da die zum Pilken zu lang ist......Spezialisten nehmen so lange Ruten um mit Naturköder zu fischen(auf nem Kutter).

Ne billige Pilke 3m bis max. 200gr. mußt du zu der Brandungsrute dazu kaufen.......die Brandungsrolle geht zu Not, ist aber auf Grund der Größe/Gewicht nicht auf Dauer zu empfehlen........aber wenn man es nur mal probieren will(pilken) dann gehts.

gruß degl


----------



## msp (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Angeln vom Boot aus?!*



Multe schrieb:


> Hier hast du eine Adresse von den Angelkuttern in der Gegend
> http://www.hobby-angeln.com/adressen_angelkutter2.php


 

ich bin ja nicht so ortskundig!
was ist denn das nächste von kalifornien aus?

danke

gruß

markus


----------



## msp (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Angeln vom Boot aus?!*



degl schrieb:


> Ne billige Pilke 3m bis max. 200gr. mußt du zu der Brandungsrute dazu kaufen.......


 

kannst du mir da was empfehlen?

wie sieht es denn mit ködern und gewichten aus?
was hängt man am besten dran?

am liebsten angel ich mit kunstködern!

danke

gruß

markus


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Angeln vom Boot aus?!*

Moin Moin Markus,
Also mit Deinem Budget von 170 Euro für Rute/n und Rolle kann man für Deine Verwendungshäufigkeit schon was brauchbares bekommen.
Kleinkram wie Köder/BleieVorfächer etc. jetzt nicht mit eingeschlossen. Aber das ist auch nicht soooo der Kostentreibende Faktor. Sowas kauft man sich Stückchenweise Nach und Nach zusammen. Dann schmerzt es auch nicht so im Portemonee...
Zu günstigen und brauchbaren Brandungsruten kann ich Dir leider nix sagen, da sollte Dir hier aber auch kompetent geholfen werden. Denke mal mit bummelig 50-60 Euro solltest Du rechnen.
Ne Pilkrute für den Kutter könnte ich Dir aus dem Stehgreif die Daiwa Exceller Pilk in 2,70 oder 3,00m empfehlen. Für das Geld von ca. 50Euro durchaus brauchbare Rute mit der das Fischen auch Spass macht.
Bei der Rolle würde ich alerdings keine Kompromisse eingehen und was Solides/Robustes kaufen. ggf. gebraucht bei ebay.
Mein Tip wäre da ne Daiwa Emblem 4500 oder 5000XT. Die Rollen sind zwar technisch nicht mehr ganz auf dem neuesten Stand, haben aber einen entscheidenen Vorteil.. Sie sind so gut wie unverwüstlich!!! Haben dazu ne super Schnurverlegung und Du kannst die Rolle ohne bedenken sowohl zum Brandungsangeln wie auch auf dem Kutter zum Pilken benutzen. Preislich musst Du mal bei Ebay schauen. Mit etwas Glück solltest Du da aber für 50-60Euro fündig werden.
Als Schnur würd ich Dir für den anfang Monofile empfehlen. Die gelbe Daiwa Tournament ist da wohl die Referenz. Das ganze als 0,35er. Damit lässt sich noch passabel in der Brandung arbeiten und auf dem Kutter hast Du damit auch genug reserven...


----------



## DxcDxrsch (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Angeln vom Boot aus?!*

was hast du denn überhaupt schon an angelzeuch? ich mein fürs zuckerwasser? wennde da schon welche haste gibts auch die möglichkeit bei entsprechendem material da was von zu nehmen (fürs erste). Wenn man nur einmal im jahr am salz is lohnt vielleicht n neukauf gar nicht. 
also beim bootsangeln... da stell dir einfach vor du willst dir n hecht blinkern, das passt erstmal bei rute und rolle...  für extravagantitäten kannste dich entscheiden wenns dir gefallen hat und du das öfters machen willst
brandungsangeln geht theoretisch mit jeder rute über 3,90m die richtig gewicht werfen kann... mindestens 120 gr volle kanone... das kann aber bei bestimmten bedingungen schon zuwenig sein, also da eher mehr (wenns denn geht) 
das alles bezog sich jetzt auf eventuelle süßwasserruten die vielleicht schon vorhanden sind... neukauf isn ganz anderer schnack...


----------



## msp (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Angeln vom Boot aus?!*

hallo!

zum hechtangeln habe ich ne shimano catana 20-50wg und ne shimano catana 4000 rolle.
das gleiche habe ich noch einmal von abu garcia!

da ich ja erst seit dezember meinen schein habe, habe ich noch nichts anderes versucht, als nen hecht zu fangen. 

was mich noch interessieren würde: was für vorfächer muss ich kaufen für die ostsee.

ich habe leider auch vor ort niemanden, den ich wirklich danach fragen kann.

an ködern habe ich gummifische und blinker und kleine wobbler.

gruß und danke

markus


----------



## degl (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Angeln vom Boot aus?!*

Also Vorfächer zum Brandeln und Pilken.....habe ich eben von Zebco gesehen, die lagen preislich so um die 2€ das Stk.

Die kann man anfangs gern nehmen, obwohl die nicht die "Topqualität" sind aber sie bringen dir Fische.

Laboe wäre der nächste Hafen für kutterausfahrten, wenns von Schönberg/Kalifornien/Brasilien losgehen soll......

Ich habe vorhin mal in der Bucht(ebää) geschaut, dort sah ich 2 Daiwa-Einsteigerbrandungsruten (gelb) recht was günstig.....die werden auf alle Fälle dir den Anfang bereiten:m

Rollenempfehlungen sind ja schon gekommen und die sollten auf alle Fälle gute Qualität haben........sind doch sehr stark belastet.....allerdings bring der "Gebrauchtmarkt" schon seltsame Preise für die guten Stücke(z.B. Daiwa) aber die Qualität ist es wirklich wert.

gruß degl


----------



## prime caster 01 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Angeln vom Boot aus?!*

hir ich bin eiheimisch von mir bis kalefornien sind es 500m ich würde dich gerne ma mit zum brandungsangeln nehmen sach mir einfach bescheit 
meld dich per pm dan sach ich dir wo ich wohne und wir terefen uns dan 

gruss tom


----------



## kerasounta (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Angeln vom Boot aus?!*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> hir ich bin eiheimisch von mir bis kalefornien sind es 500m ich würde dich gerne ma mit zum brandungsangeln nehmen sach mir einfach bescheit
> meld dich per pm dan sach ich dir wo ich wohne und wir terefen uns dan
> 
> gruss tom



Tom du bist ein Glückspilz...

wenn ich 500m vonner Brandung wech wäre, würd ich jeden Tag mit nem grossen Grinsen aufwachen und jedes WE angeln


----------



## msp (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Angeln vom Boot aus?!*

hi!

danke für alle eure antworten!
das hilft mir echt weiter.

aber wie immer ist die auswahl viel zu groß!

aber bis juli ist es ja noch ein bißchen hin.


----------



## prime caster 01 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Angeln vom Boot aus?!*

jo aki man gewönt sich dran und irgenwan wirts auch langweilich ich fahre meistens immer wo anders hin ma fehman ma kieler förde ma laboe aber selten driekt bei mir vor der tür hi 

gruss tom


----------



## skipper63 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Angeln vom Boot aus?!*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Tom du bist ein Glückspilz...
> 
> wenn ich 500m vonner Brandung wech wäre, würd ich jeden Tag mit nem grossen Grinsen aufwachen und jedes WE angeln


 

Du sagst es, bei dem Wohnort. Jeden Tag wäre Angeln angesagt#:


----------



## prime caster 01 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Angeln vom Boot aus?!*

jor gut bin ich früher auch jedes we bei mir vor der haus tür angeln gegangen seit demm ich auto habe fahre ich viel bessere stelen an 

gruss tom


----------

